# quando bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero



## cavillous

Consideriamo la seguente frase espressa a voce da un maestro di pianaforte.

"_Trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione _
_quando bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_".

È grammaticalmente corretto l'uso di quando?
Se si   a)cosa significa quando in questa frase? 
          b)il condizionale presente  è corretto?

Grazie


----------



## Crisidelm

Sì, è tutto corretto, e pure elegante.
A) "Quando": con valore avversativo, seguito da verbo all’indicativo o al condizionale, mentre, laddove: _sei voluto venire, q. potevi benissimo restare a casa_; _continui a perder tempo, q. invece dovresti affrettarti_
B) vedi sopra. Se fosse stato scritto:"...quando (gli altri) bimbi del suo tempo (ammesso che parliamo di un'epoca chiaramente differente da quella attuale) si sarebbero limitati a...", per sottolineare comunque una differenza che è chiara, per tutti, con i bimbi di oggi...


----------



## Necsus

A me non sembra particolarmente corretta la scelta del verbo, '_limitarsi'_ significa (DeMauro):
1 contenersi, non eccedere: _l. nel cibo_, _nel fumo_ | _l. a dire_, _a fare qcs._, dire o fare soltanto quella 
2 racchiudersi, ridursi: _la sua attività si limita a dei lavori saltuari;_

così dà l'idea che gli altri bambini volutamente 'si limiterebbero a...', mentre il senso è (credo) che '(messi davanti a un pianoforte) sarebbero in grado al massimo di...'. E in ogni caso si potrebbe usare anche l'indicativo, qualora si fosse certi che tutti gli altri bambini della stessa età al pianoforte 'strimpellano delle note a caso'.

EDIT: sul tempo del verbo...


----------



## Frapap

A me suona strana la scelta del tempo.
Parte con un passato remoto "trascorse" dunque io metterei al passato anche limitare.

Trascorse... quando/mentre i bimbi.... si sarebbero limitati.

Per avere limiterebbero, avrei aggiunto un "al giorno d'oggi" per segnalare che si oppongono passato e presente.


----------



## Necsus

Frapap said:


> Per avere limiterebbero, avrei aggiunto un "al giorno d'oggi" per segnalare che si oppongono passato e presente.


Oppure si potrebbe cambiare _della_ in _alla_ (e aggiungere l'articolo): 'quando *i/altri* bimbi *alla* sua (stessa) età..." (io l'avevo letta così...)


----------



## cavillous

Necsus said:


> Crisidelm, sicuramente mi sfugge qualcosa, ma perché 'del suo tempo'? Cavillous nel post dice 'della sua stessa età'...
> 
> Comunque, a me non sembra particolarmente corretta la scelta del verbo, che potrebbe dare la sensazione che sia sbagliata anche la scelta del tempo, '_limitarsi'_ significa (DeMauro):
> 1 contenersi, non eccedere: _l. nel cibo_, _nel fumo_ | _l. a dire_, _a fare qcs._, dire o fare soltanto quella
> 2 racchiudersi, ridursi: _la sua attività si limita a dei lavori saltuari;_
> 
> così dà l'idea che gli altri bambini volutamente 'si limiterebbero a...', mentre il senso è (credo) che '(messi davanti a un pianoforte) sarebbero in grado al massimo di...'. E in ogni caso si potrebbe usare anche l'indicativo, qualora si fosse certi che tutti gli altri bambini della stessa età al pianoforte 'strimpellano delle note a caso'.


 
Nella definizione 2) di _limitarsi _non si evince nessuna volontarietà manifesta.La frase "_la sua attività si limita a dei lavori saltuari" _mi sembra descrivere un situazione di fatto piuttosto che la volontà dell'attore ad autolimitarsi volontariamente nella sua attività.Perciò penso che l'uso di "si limita" nella frase originaria sia corretto.


----------



## housecameron

cavillous said:


> Consideriamo la seguente frase espressa a voce da un maestro di pianoforte.
> "_Trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione _
> _quando bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_".


 
La scelta dei tempi non mi sembra assolutamente corretta.
_Trascorreva ore e ore .... quando_ (OK) _altri bambini_ _si limitavano a ...._
_Trascorreva ore e ore ... quando altri bambini si sarebbero limitati a..._

_Si limiterebbero_ mi sembra una costruzione inglese.


----------



## cavillous

Frapap said:


> A me suona strana la scelta del tempo.
> Parte con un passato remoto "trascorse" dunque io metterei al passato anche limitare.
> 
> Trascorse... quando/mentre i bimbi.... si sarebbero limitati.
> 
> Per avere limiterebbero, avrei aggiunto un "al giorno d'oggi" per segnalare che si oppongono passato e presente.


"_Trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione _
_quando bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_". (limiterebbero si riferisce evidentemente ai bimbi di oggi oppure ad una categoria statistica astratta di bambini.Quindi il confronto è tra il passato ed il presente).
Scegliendo si sarebbero limitati il confronto (ipotetico) viene fatto con dei potenziali bimbi della sua stessa età posti nella stessa situazione nel momento stesso in cui egli eseguì le fughe di Bach.
Un'altra scelta possibile è l'uso dell'imperfetto eseguivano.In questo caso a differenza del caso condizionale i bimbi sono realmente presenti e suonano nella stessa classe di musica.


----------



## Crisidelm

Per me quel "si limiterebbero" intende che i bambini della sua stessa età, di qualsiasi epoca, arrivano a far un tot e basta. Avrebbe potuto esserci l'indicativo allora, "si limitano", ma si sarebbe male accompagnato (non erroneo, ma non suona bene) al passato remoto usato all'inizio. Inoltre, non tutti i bambini suonano Bach... Ripeto, per me, la frase così com'è, è sia corretta che elegante, ma quest'ultima è solo una mia personale opinione (ovvero, l'avrei scritta così anch'io).


----------



## vega3131

Sono d'accordo con Necsus sulla scelta non troppo felice di "si lmiterebbero". Avrei preferito un "potrebbero al massimo" o "sarebbero solo in grado di" o, meglio di tutti, secondo me, un unico "strimpellerebbero".


----------



## Crisidelm

A me invece pure la scelta del verbo "limitare" suona perfetta, perché in modo sommesso sottintende che gli altri bambini sono "limitati" al riguardo, ovvero non hanno le stesse abilità, senza però calcare la mano al riguardo. Una finezza stilistica.


----------



## housecameron

Limitarsi come verbo va bene, ma _"si limiterebbero"_ contrapposto a  _"trascorse ore e ore a suonare"_ no, per favore, è completamente sbagliato.


----------



## Crisidelm

Intendi come tempo?


----------



## housecameron

Sì sì, intendo concordanza dei tempi.
Trascorse ... si limiterebbero


----------



## cavillous

housecameron said:


> Sì sì, intendo concordanza dei tempi.
> Trascorse ... si limiterebbero


Si tratta come ho ben specificato all'inizio di una frase espressa oralmente.
A me sembra evidente che il maestro sottintenda un confronto con i bimbi del giorno d'oggi e quindi il condizionale presente è appropriato.

"_Trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione _
_quando (oggi) bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_".


----------



## housecameron

Scusa Cavillous, ma "oggi" non era specificato nel tuo post iniziale, e non è tutto così _evidente_ senza un adeguato contesto: bambini del suo tempo o bambini di oggi? Frase potenzialmente sbagliata o frase da analizzare?

Chiarito che si tratta di un confronto con i bambini di oggi, a me comunque suona meglio così:
_Trascorreva ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione 
quando (mentre) oggi bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_".


----------



## cavillous

housecameron said:


> Scusa Cavillous, ma "oggi" non era specificato nel tuo post iniziale, e non è tutto così _evidente_ senza un adeguato contesto: bambini del suo tempo o bambini di oggi? Frase potenzialmente sbagliata o frase da analizzare?
> 
> Chiarito che si tratta di un confronto con i bambini di oggi, a me comunque suona meglio così:
> _Trascorreva ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione _
> _quando (mentre) oggi bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_".


Molto spesso è più interessante il processo di analisi che la dimostrazione in sè.
Comunque penso che il passato remoto "trascorse" si riferisca ad un periodo ben preciso come le vacanze di Natale.L'imperfetto è più vago e si riferisce più ad un'abitudine çhe si estende su un arco temporale.


----------



## bubu7

Certo, cambiando i tempi verbali, si sottolineano sfumature diverse.
Secondo me la frase iniziale, nel contesto giusto, non fa una piega.


----------



## Stiannu

housecameron said:


> a me comunque suona meglio così:
> _Trascorreva ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione _
> _quando (mentre) oggi bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso_".


 
Sono d'accordo. Non per una questione di _consecutio temporum_ (concordanza tra i tempi dei verbi - per i non latinofoni ), ma per l'uso di "quando" come avversativa. Mi sembra che il "quando" avversativo sia  usato più spesso (non solo, lo so) per contrapporre abitudini diverse, condizioni o situazioni che durano nel tempo ("suoni _sempre_ il campanello, quando potresti limitarti a bussare"; "_ogni volta che_ incontra un ostacolo cade in depressione, quando invece dovrebbe reagire e ritentare"). Quindi l'imperfetto corrisponderebbe meglio a un caso simile.
Al di là di questa percezione, la frase iniziale è comunque corretta!


----------



## housecameron

cavillous said:


> Comunque penso che il passato remoto "trascorse" si riferisca ad un periodo ben preciso come le vacanze di Natale.L'imperfetto è più vago e si riferisce più ad un'abitudine çhe si estende su un arco temporale.


 
Innanzitutto per poter fare una contrapposizione corretta occorre inserire un altro elemento importante (vedi sotto). Poi inseriamoci anche le vacanze di Natale:

_Durante le vacanze di Natale di 100 anni fa, trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione, quando (oggi) bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare per 5 minuti delle note a caso._
Oppure
_Lo scorso Natale, __trascorse __ore e ore__ a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione, quando (oggi ) bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare __per 5 minuti __delle note a caso_".​ 
Avete confermato in molti che la frase è corretta, stilisticamente elegante e che non fa una piega. 
Potreste illuminarmi? Continuo a considerarla molto stravagante sotto ogni punto di vista.​


----------



## Crisidelm

"De gustibus"....non riesco a capire cosa non ti vada bene; se poi non ti piace, posso anche capire, ma è questione di gusti personali.


----------



## housecameron

Se lo scopo è quello di fare un confronto tra un bambino prodigio di ieri e bambini di oggi, la scelta di _trascorse_ non riesce nell'intento. 
Per me è necessario l'imperfetto nella principale, non è una questione di gusti personali.
Mi piacerebbe sapere qual è il contesto giusto secondo bubu, ad esempio.


----------



## Frapap

Anch'io sono d'accordo con Housecameron...


----------



## bubu7

housecameron said:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere qual è il contesto giusto secondo bubu, ad esempio.


Ciao, housecameron , provo a proporti un esempio fittizio: 'Un maestro di pianoforte spiega a un suo allievo cosa accadde quando Beethoven scoprì, per la prima volta, la musica di Bach... confrontando questo comportamento con quello dei coetanei attuali...'.


----------



## housecameron

bubu7 said:


> Un maestro di pianoforte spiega a un suo allievo cosa accadde quando Beethoven scoprì, per la prima volta, la musica di Bach... confrontando questo comportamento con quello dei coetanei attuali...'.


 
OK  e allora diciamo così:
"_Beethoven trascorse ore e ore della sua infanzia a suonare fughe di Bach, quando al giorno d'oggi bambini della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare delle note a caso di tanto in tanto_".

Mi sembra un bel po' diversa dalla frase originale comunque, che rimane ambigua e a mio avviso sconclusionata, senza gli opportuni aggiustamenti.

_Trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach_ (quando? Per un intero pomeriggio, o lo fece quotidianamente per anni?)_ senza la minima esitazione (??)_ _quando bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero (quando?) a strimpellare delle note a caso_".

PS: grazie frapap per la solidarietà


----------



## Crisidelm

Da quando in qua si pretende che una frase dica tutto, compresi morte e miracoli?
Vuoi sapere qual è il senso che io comprendo dalla frase iniziale? Che questo tizio, già da bimbo un genio della musica era capace e uso a suonare Bach per ore, mentre i bambini (di oggi, di ieri e di domani) di un'età paragonabile, umanamente, si limitebbero a battere a caso sui tasti, e per poco tempo. Il passato remoto mi fa intendere che costui non è più bambino, e che si sta narrando dei suoi trascorsi: magari è morto ormai.


----------



## bubu7

Crisidelm said:


> Da quando in qua si pretende che una frase dica tutto, compresi morte e miracoli?


Infatti una frase, soprattutto nel parlato, è inserita in un contesto che, generalmente, la disambigua.


----------



## housecameron

Ma che ovvietà... , il _senso_ l'avevo capito da sola fin dall'inizio, grazie!
Era un genio? Davvero??


----------



## cavillous

housecameron said:


> Innanzitutto per poter fare una contrapposizione corretta occorre inserire un altro elemento importante (vedi sotto). Poi inseriamoci anche le vacanze di Natale:
> 
> _Durante le vacanze di Natale di 100 anni fa, trascorse ore e ore a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione, quando (oggi) bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare per 5 minuti delle note a caso._
> Oppure
> _Lo scorso Natale, __trascorse __ore e ore__ a suonare fughe di Bach senza la minima esitazione, quando (oggi ) bimbi della sua stessa età si limiterebbero a strimpellare __per 5 minuti __delle note a caso_".​
> Avete confermato in molti che la frase è corretta, stilisticamente elegante e che non fa una piega. p
> 
> Potreste illuminarmi? Continuo a considerarla molto stravagante sotto ogni punto di vista.​


Mi sembra che a furia di cambiamenti per rendere plausibile il ricorso al passato remoto si finisca per tramutare l'opposizione fondamentale tra chi sa suonare Bach e chi non lo sa fare non essendo dotato, con chi suona più a lungo (ore e ore versus 5minuti).
Ricordo quanto detto nella mia prima thread che la frase viene detta,pronunciata oralmente dal maesto di pianoforte.Ricordo ancora che l'uso del passato remoto varia da regione a regione.(_Mi faciste male_ dice la ragazza al fidanzato che l'ha appena baciata)


----------



## Giak

cavillous said:


> ...Ricordo ancora che l'uso del passato remoto varia da regione a regione.(_Mi faciste male_ dice la ragazza al fidanzato che l'ha appena baciata)


 
Se vogliamo parlare di "lingua italiana" è un conto, se invece vogliamo confrontare "abitudini e costumi regionali/locali" è un altro


----------

